
Mining coronavirus genomes for clues to the outbreak’s origins - sohkamyung
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/01/mining-coronavirus-genomes-clues-outbreak-s-origins
======
aaron695
> The viral sequences, most researchers say, also knock down the idea the
> pathogen came from a virology institute in Wuhan.

I missed how the article explains how this is not possible after raising the
issue?

IF the Wuhan lab accidentally released it, then it'd be a researcher looking
at bats to stop possible incidents like this outbreak, than analysing the
results in a lab like Wuhan. They _might_ even get military funding to help
pay part of the bills.

This seems to be literally what the people in the article are doing. I have no
idea where all their funding comes from but the Chinese military would have to
have ties of some sort to these high end labs.

How do "The viral sequences ... knock down the idea the pathogen came from a
virology institute in Wuhan" exactly?

~~~
Ensorceled
Ah, your missing the true nature of the 'idea'. As my dinner guest said last
night, the theory making the rounds is that Wuhan virus is a man-made virus
created in Wuhan and released to make money off the 'soon to be released'
anti-viral or vaccination. That's the idea that has been knocked down by
showing that this is a relative of natural occuring virii.

~~~
ngcc_hk
Or like sars in Beijing caught by 1 staff via the 10,000 bats and leaked
accidentally.

The search goes on.

------
kjaftaedi
I have no doubt Zhengli-Li Shi likely knows more about this than anyone else
in the world

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature12711](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature12711)

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nm.3985](https://www.nature.com/articles/nm.3985)

But given the fact that he and the Wuhan Institute of Virology are at the
direct center of the outbreak, I wouldn't trust them not to be covering their
own asses if they happened to be at fault.

